# Heresy Online Referral Payments



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Heresy-Online Referral Payments*​
I got thinking today about a way to give back to the community we have here and decided the implementation of a referral payment system would be beneficial. It helps us to expand, and allow us to give back to the guys that go the extra mile for the site. After all, without you guys we're nothing.

*How does it work?*

For every member you refer to the site that goes on to purchase an annual supporter account will earn you £5. If they buy a two year supporter account we'll pay you £7.50.
You can refer as many people as you want! Every time you send a new supporter our way you'll get paid. There's no limit to how much you can earn!

*How are payments made?*

These payments are made via Paypal only. We cannot pay any other way so please do not ask.

It's a win-win situation. We gain supporters to help meet the spiralling server fees. You get an extra blister to reinforce your army!

*How do I refer people to Heresy?*

You can refer people to Heresy-Online in numerous ways, some of which include:


Post your referral link on your blog or website.
Place a Heresy-Online banner on your website.
Post a link to the forum in your signature on other forums.

Of all the methods, sig links on other GW related hobby sites are the greatest asset.

Alternatively, you could promote offline, inform people of our site at your FLGS, Games Workshop or Wargaming Club.

*Where is my referral link?*

To find your referrer link please visit here and copy the link at the top. This is the code you'll want to spread around the internet to promote us. People who follow this link and sign up are "referred" by you.

*I got a referral supporter - now what?*

Simple, just send me a PM and I'll send you the payment immediately.

*Can I be paid for old Referrals?*

No. This is a new feature to the site so the slate is clear. All payments will be checked against the date of this thread, anyone that joined Heresy beforehand will be void. Likewise, anyone that referred a supporter in the past cannot be paid.



Any questions should be posted here or presented to me via PM.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great feature Jez!

It sure is a fine way of rewarding anyone who puts in the effort of making Heresy-Online known and hopefully as you say it will bring in more members. Heresy-Online continues its expansion, Cool stuff


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

cool idea. unfortuneately I'm heresy exclusive and all my gaming friends aren't in to forums but neat idea! very sound way to expand


----------

